# Proud Of Myself Exposing a Cheater.



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Thank you to Weightlifter for the VAR advice posted here, I needed the VAR lastnight!!!

As most regulars here will know my story it is like many others of betrayal, my wife is away again for no less than 3 weeks, tough going but friends support has been great comfort, so I went to a BBQ last night with friends and enjoyed it up to a point, that point being where a great guys GF who had a little too much to drink tried to come on to me, holy smokes!!!

I brushed her off and actually felt quite flattered but then sloped off and kept a distance from her, until she cornered me in the bathroom and told me if I didn't do what she wanted she would tell everyone "I" came on to her, psycho hose beast!!!

Knowing this was going to end badly one way or another I used my brain and told her I would but not without protection, the rest of the gang were in the pool house at this point and I told her I would go home to get rubbers, I did go home and came back but not with rubbers but the VAR in my pocket, she wanted it straight off the bat but I kept her talking and asked the right questions for her to answer in showing her actions as a predator, the best was "would you have really told everyone I came on to you if I didn't do this" she replied with not just a "yes" but with "why would any of them suspect me of anything?", small talk over I said I just needed another drink and left her sitting there in the den, went out to speak to my friend to tell him what had happened in the eveining, he tried to punch me in the face at this point, luckily for me he was caught by another friend and didn't actually hit me and with a little bit of shouting and him callling me a liar, I made him listen to the VAR recording, trust me when I say that my heart was jumping out of my chest from the moment I decided to go outside and speak to him, he looked at me and asked if this was a sick joke, at which I left the VAR wth my friends, made my appollogies and left.

Like I said this was going to end badly one way or another whether I laid a hand on her or not!!!!

Phone was ringing less than 10 seconds from closing the front gate, let me state, I am not a cheater and will never cheat on my wife, yes my wife made a mistake and she has worked very hard at our marriage ever since that fateful day, a revenge afair is stupid and cowardly thing for me to contemplate doing, I have since the moments after leaving been plagued by her and am now sort of out of my little group of friends but I think the VAR says it all, I used direct questions and if she didn't answer fully I just worded them differently to get her to tell the story.

Never been in this position before and it is new for me but the questions qnd quick thinking came from a year and a half of going through hell trying to fid the truth in my marriage.

Anyone else proud of me or think my actions are just the same as a cheater in the fact that I have ruined their relationship now???


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Very proud of you! Wish there were more people with that kind of courage and integrity out there. ;-) Your wife shoul be proud of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

You did not ruin anyone's marriage. The cheater did. The worst part of it is she threatened your reputation and YOUR marriage if you did not do what she wanted.


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

You did the right thing. It's hard to believe there are women (and men) who think they can do anything they want and walk away scott-free. I think as time passes your friends will slowly accept the truth and want to talk to you about this. 

How old are you and your friends?

Makes me start thinking about carry my VAR around with me all the time. It's actually a thumb-drive/ VAR that's meant to be worn on a key chain.

Think about it... what if George Zimmerman had a VAR on him?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cool! Well done! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

You did right, it goes beyond the cheating or revenge cheating, it's about self protection of false accusations and blackmail.
News about the aftermath? Did this BS reach out you after you left?

Another facet, did you already tell your wife? She might out into questions your behavior, any chance of getting that VAR device back or at least a copy of the taping?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Yes my wife knows everything about it and although she is a little alarmed due to her own belief that I was "with friends" and nearly ended up in a bad situation where anything could have happened, I think she now has had some realizations of her own.

I have been very cautious about answering the phone but it has been ringing all day, no the BS has not come directly to me and I have not directly answered anyones questions about last nights events and will not until he has come to me or until I feel he is stable enough and in company so we can talk about things.

I have my VAR back, and made a copy of the recording and sent it back with one of our mutual friends, he cannot believe I would turn her down let alone out her, I do not care about being liked or disliked, I am who I am and I am grown man of 35 not a petulant 15yr old looking to nail anything with a pulse, I took vows, I will honor those vows, there aint no re-run, consequences from cheating can last a lifetime and I have trouble enough sorting out my own marriage as it is without some psycho getting under my skin!!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Yes my wife knows everything about it and although she is a little alarmed due to her own belief that I was "with friends" and nearly ended up in a bad situation where anything could have happened, I think she now has had some realizations of her own.
> 
> I have been very cautious about answering the phone but it has been ringing all day, no the BS has not come directly to me and I have not directly answered anyones questions about last nights events and will not until he has come to me or until I feel he is stable enough and in company so we can talk about things.
> 
> I have my VAR back, and made a copy of the recording and sent it back with one of our mutual friends, he cannot believe I would turn her down let alone out her, I do not care about being liked or disliked, I am who I am and I am grown man of 35 not a petulant 15yr old looking to nail anything with a pulse, I took vows, I will honor those vows, there aint no re-run, consequences from cheating can last a lifetime and I have trouble enough sorting out my own marriage as it is without some psycho getting under my skin!!


You will soon discover who the real friends are as for the rest to heck with them.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Good job, wrangler... The world needs more people like you. People who keep an eye on the fidelity of relationships instead of turning a blind eye to it.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> I have my VAR back, and made a copy of the recording and sent it back with one of our mutual friends, he cannot believe I would turn her down let alone out her, I do not care about being liked or disliked, I am who I am and I am grown man of 35 not a petulant 15yr old looking to nail anything with a pulse, I took vows, I will honor those vows, there aint no re-run, consequences from cheating can last a lifetime and I have trouble enough sorting out my own marriage as it is without some psycho getting under my skin!!


This woman was going to *falsely accuse YOU* if you didn't submit to her extortion. And who would everyone believe? Of course, they would believe miss sweet and innocent. She said so herself. 

You were just protecting yourself and showed that you're a man of integrity. You turned down free kitty. Like tom67 said, you'll find out who your real friends are.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Good for you. Skank needed exposing and I bet indeed she would have told everyone you came on to her.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> This woman was going to *falsely accuse YOU* if you didn't submit to her extortion. And who would everyone believe? Of course, they would believe miss sweet and innocent. She said so herself.
> 
> You were just protecting yourself and showed that you're a man of integrity. You turned down free kitty. Like tom67 said, you'll find out who your real friends are.


Now the om has to wonder who else she did this to?


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> Thank you to Weightlifter for the VAR advice posted here, I needed the VAR lastnight!!!
> 
> As most regulars here will know my story it is like many others of betrayal, my wife is away again for no less than 3 weeks, tough going but friends support has been great comfort, so I went to a BBQ last night with friends and enjoyed it up to a point, that point being where a great guys GF who had a little too much to drink tried to come on to me, holy smokes!!!
> 
> ...


I think you did a good thing. It also makes me feel good that I'm not the only man on the planet that isn't a 'player'. I often wonder if I'm less of a man because I don't take advantage of women and use them. If I'm some sort of fool because I actually care about peoples feelings and my own self respect.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

You really should be proud of how you handled that situation though. Talk about taking a negative experience and learning from it.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

You are my hero!


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

If you do lose friends over this. Then They were not really friends and you are better off without them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's good that your w knows that you are getting hit on so if she wanders again well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

One other thing you could have done, or anyone else caught in this situation could try... is to call her bluff. Make sure you get what you need on the VAR, excuse yourself to host, and then just walk away.

IF she goes through with her dastardly deed, and later you get a nasty call from the BF, then confront him with the recording. 

In any case you're still a hero.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Baffled01 said:


> One other thing you could have done, or anyone else caught in this situation could try... is to call her bluff. Make sure you get what you need on the VAR, excuse yourself to host, and then just walk away.
> 
> IF she goes through with her dastardly deed, and later you get a nasty call from the BF, then confront him with the recording.
> 
> In any case you're still a hero.


He's definitely the alpha alpha male. He did it perfectly. Not only did he cover his own @$$, he covered his buddy's, in showing him exactly what his gf was like.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Has the friend talked to you since that night? What happened after you left? Who brought you back the VAR?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Now the om has to wonder who else she did this to?


....and indeed being involved with someone who would do this. This is the kind of person who would marry, cheat, lie, take you to cleaners for all you have including the shirt off your back, whilst having you arrested for assault and battery, and telling all who know you 'what you did' to her! 

He owes you a BIG favour wranglerman.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

crossbar said:


> Has the friend talked to you since that night? What happened after you left? Who brought you back the VAR?


My VAR was returned in a slightly damaged fashion after being thrown across the yard, it all kicked off and there was a lot of screaming, shouting and crying going on from what our mutual friend has said.

I live less than half a mile from the house where the BBQ was but they live on the outskirts of the city, I was actually waiting for someone to come knocking on my door but apparrently they left in a ball of rage and tears, it was commented on many months ago that she was a little bit jealous of my wife as I am so handy at pretty much everything and not bad looking either

I had a knee jerk reaction to a massive threat to my marriage and my future happiness, my conscience is clean and yes true friends will show their colors I guess?

Would I personally be angry at someone who would be honest and truthful with me if I were in the same situation again, bet your life I would, but as the dust settles and the situation is realized I would be extremely grateful for a man of honesty and integrity to have come forward and stopped me getting any deeper and for any longer.

The shocking bit for me was that she was predatory about it and knew my wife was away, and the way she stared me hard in the eye when she said "you will do what I want or I'll tell them you came on to me" was calculated, I do not wish either of them any pain but I will bow to no type of threat, yes I really am gagging for a [email protected] as my wife is away over a week already but I am happy to "please myself" until she gets home.

I will update further as things materialize.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You were right in things ending badly. Had you done the deed with this nut job what would have kept her from yelling "Rape"!? I hate it when you are in a situation with no good ending, you see the writing on the wall, and no matter what way you go you get scre*ed. I believe you took the highest road possible.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Ok update, betrayed friend wants to come over and talk, have suggested he bring another one of our mutual friends as support or at least intervention should his emotions take over and lashing out at me becomes likely.

Here we go again, I can't decide whether I want to throw up or I don't know what, I just want a quiet calm life.

Will keep you posted on how it goes...........


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Ok update, betrayed friend wants to come over and talk, have suggested he bring another one of our mutual friends as support or at least intervention should his emotions take over and lashing out at me becomes likely.
> 
> Here we go again, I can't decide whether I want to throw up or I don't know what, I just want a quiet calm life.
> 
> Will keep you posted on how it goes...........


You'll be fine stick to the facts.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would meet him, you have nothing to hide, the Bring a friend is a good idea, I would be suspicious if you would refused to meet after such a thing, people who lie avoid confrontations at any costs, people who tell the truth has nothing to be afraid of


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Ok update, betrayed friend wants to come over and talk, have suggested he bring another one of our mutual friends as support or at least intervention should his emotions take over and lashing out at me becomes likely.
> 
> Here we go again, I can't decide whether I want to throw up or I don't know what, I just want a quiet calm life.
> 
> Will keep you posted on how it goes...........


Good luck, man! No matter how pissed your buddy is, you did the right thing.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If he doesn't know tell him what your w did and how you find cheating repulsive and what that did to you.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good job.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Be careful, messengers have the bad habit of being shot.
Be empathetic, he's suffering he will realize with time he really dodged a bullet.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Suspect the nut job is lying her brains out and has come up with a nice little story line. 

I would suggest that he looks here on TAM and reads some of our sad tales prior to meeting with you. 

I do think that sharing your own story would show why you got the VAR and did what you did, especially after she threatened you.

This girl is a manipulative nut job but you did a great job in exposing her. I suspect her claws are out and I can only imagine what she has said about you and what she said you said. Prepare for him to say a lot about her explaination. Keep focused on the VAR and keep telling him to listen to it. Tell him the the VAR was to protect you. I would also suggest to him that this was not a momentary laspe of judgement on her part, but shows who she truely is behind closed doors, when there is no threat of discovery.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Surreal is the best way to describe tonights meeting.

I will start from the top I suppose, before friend and Mutual friend got here I made fresh coffee and prepped the audio on my surround sound from the TV.

MF is a cop so it was never going to get physically ugly tonight!!!

My stomach has been tying itself in knots all day and the tension was eating me waiting for them.

Firstly friend did not get to listen to the audio fully before it was snatched out of his hand and launched across the yard by her, she then spent the entire night telling her lies and putting her spin on it and telling him how I came on to her and how I was looking for some action whilst my wife is away, how she would never do anything like that etc, etc, it is only because she fell asleep and our other MF turned up with a copy of the audio that he did not come over here to get his a$$ handed back to him on a plate, trouble is the evidence in front of him smashed her story to bits and showed how she targeted me and her words showed the affair predator she really is, and it was this evidence that lead him to want to hear it from me.

I cannot believe the spin she tried to put on it, she built this whole imaginary series of events that she was the only one one involved in and it painted her in a glossy brochure as snow white all gleaming and perfect, hard to believe she can do anything wrong let alone attempt to blackmail a guy into an affair with her???

We sat at my kitchen table and at first he stared at me balling about how could I try to ruin his relationship? what did "I" have to gain from them splitting up? did I want her for myself? every time I tried to speak he would try to shout me down as he still had her lovey dovey speech in his head of how much she loved him and how I just wanted to split them up, eventually MF stepped in and let me speak, I told him everything and reluctantly he let me use the audio to corroborate my story.

I felt compelled to tell him my own personal situation surrounding infidelity and how it has nearly broken everything in my life, he now knows that through this experience I will not tolerate infidelity around me let alone get caught up in someone else's twisted little world.

He broke down in to tears at her voice in the audio not wanting it to be true, MF has taken him back to his place to stay while they work out what to do.

Skanky pants has even had the audacity to try to contact my wife who knows everything and tried to bull sh!t her with her lies, wife asked her if she was on meds or if these hallucinations are from too much LSD? Wife can be quite witty when she wants LOL

Holy cow this not my life, I thought I had troubles in my marriage, I think I am lucky that what little I have to deal with seems almost trivial compared with this psycho!!!

Will post up as I find out more of their situation, I told them just before they left that if he needed to talk to call or come by and I would help him through this as much as I can.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You did a great job! You are my infidelity busting hero!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Ok update, betrayed friend wants to come over and talk, have suggested he bring another one of our mutual friends as support or at least intervention should his emotions take over and lashing out at me becomes likely.
> 
> Here we go again, I can't decide whether I want to throw up or I don't know what, I just want a quiet calm life.
> 
> Will keep you posted on how it goes...........


Invite him to TAM? (So long as that doesn't blow your cover, of course...)


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> Surreal is the best way to describe tonights meeting.
> 
> I will start from the top I suppose, before friend and Mutual friend got here I made fresh coffee and prepped the audio on my surround sound from the TV.
> 
> ...


What did your wife say when you told her?


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> Surreal is the best way to describe tonights meeting.
> 
> I will start from the top I suppose, before friend and Mutual friend got here I made fresh coffee and prepped the audio on my surround sound from the TV.
> 
> ...


You saved yourself in a fantastic way, bravo. Now the dude is where we all were at the beginning. Poor guy had no clue and now he is trying to figure out how bad it is or is in denial. The VAR recording will or should bring him back to reality, it did for me. 

And bravo for your wife.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

One good thing did come out of this:

Your sex rank in relation to your fWW just went through the stratosphere. 

She has been reminded in a very real and tangible way that other women are sexually interested in you. That is nothing but a positive. She's going to be banging your brains out for a while.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> One good thing did come out of this:
> 
> Your sex rank in relation to your fWW just went through the stratosphere.
> 
> She has been reminded in a very real and tangible way that other women are sexually interested in you. That is nothing but a positive. She's going to be banging your brains out for a while.


CHACHING!!!:iagree::lol:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the credit.

So Im closing in on 20 cheaters that I know of. I figure about 19 known. Then again I get about 2 PMs a week now from people without threads. Often I never hear back.

Grim record.

In some ways... Its mission accomplished tho. Call it grim satisfaction. A two edged sword. Ive destroyed like 16 marriages/relationships. Ive help save three.

Life is odd. I lurked here so long ago to help a friend help his bro catch his cheating wife. Then I joined. I got good at it. Im a natural at technology. 

I can now transcribe var recordings better than their husbands can their own wives. I can pull a whisper from 40 feet away using audacity.

At the time I never knew my wife was starting her EA from a generic email from?/to? an ex months earlier. The earliest I found was April 12 2012 but the emails go back further as they reference previous. She LIED to me! Ironic aint it. This happens to OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT? March 2 2013 758A. The day my trust died. The day I became James Effing Bond. The day I started getting good at this. DANGEROUSLY good. Im here she has no idea what Ive done here. Ive helped DESTROY 16 or so relationships THAT I KNOW OF. Nevermind the people that read and silently took my info and never came back.

There are things I know that I will take to my grave. Ive taken calls from men on the verge of a breakdown. (twice) Talked them down. Ive done var work for four now. Only RDMU partly released me. They need not worry. I will never tell who or what.

Yet I sit here anonymously typing away on a keyboard rambling. Its late. Time for bed.

Another relationship destroyed. One that looks like it needed it.

go me

WL (rambling apparently randomly)


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

LostViking said:


> One good thing did come out of this:
> 
> Your sex rank in relation to your fWW just went through the stratosphere.
> 
> She has been reminded in a very real and tangible way that other women are sexually interested in you. That is nothing but a positive. She's going to be banging your brains out for a while.


Dude make the most of it. 

I mean it. Get her pants off NOW SOLDIER!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Thanks for the credit.
> 
> So Im closing in on 20 cheaters that I know of. I figure about 19 known. Then again I get about 2 PMs a week now from people without threads. Often I never hear back.
> 
> ...


You are dealing by getting out of yourself and helping others I think you are a darn good dude- not a bromance-strength WL you will persevere.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> In some ways... Its mission accomplished tho. Call it grim satisfaction. A two edged sword. Ive destroyed like 16 marriages/relationships. Ive help save three.



I wouldn't judge your actions in such a way. You have done nothing to destroy relationships/ marriages unless you were the OM. All you have done is offer a service and that has provided the proof to what was already suspected and happening. Try to view it that way and not be so hard on yourself. You have done nothing more than document the actions that had taken place without your knowledge or intervention/ contributions. All of your part in it has taken place after the deeds were already done, so you had no part in the marriages/ relationships outcomes.

Try to view it this way. "I have helped to document the captured proof of affairs that resulted in 16 marriages/ relationships ending and 3 being reconciled." Sounds better and 
frees you of the burden you have placed upon yourself. You had nothing to do with the decisions for the affairs, ending, or reconciling of the relationships/ marriages any more than an attorney is responsible for their clients actions and end results.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

New update, just back from the police station, lots of hassle on the phone last night, as my land line does not do caller display and a crap nights sleep, so up at 5:30 feed the horses, muck the stalls, then 8:30 two guys came into the barn asking for me, my 15yr old student girl pointed them in my direction as I saw them standing there talking and I started walking towards them as perhaps they were new clients or something.

Guess again, as I got within range the big guy swung out with a fist and almost got me in the side of the head,(at this point I would like to point out that on a daily basis I handle animals in excess of 1000Lbs and many of the young stallions want to kill me and try to often so I have good reflexes), cant divulge too much but two guys got a bit of a shock and lost some blood and teeth, I have given statements to the police and they are happy it was self defense but it will most likely go to court.

And why oh why would anyone want to harm this wranglerman? simple that skank whoore who has just had her life ripped to pieces by her own actions.

Going on vacation to be with my wife this afternoon, she has another week and a half left and I can book a cheap motel and hire us a car to get around, my boss is very annoyed about the situation but he knows full well this was not directly my fault and is looking to press charges of his own against these guys.

:wtf: is going on with people in society, attempted cheating, attempted assault and battery, what next, hitman turning up at my door.

Post up when I get back from my vacation.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> New update, just back from the police station, lots of hassle on the phone last night, as my land line does not do caller display and a crap nights sleep, so up at 5:30 feed the horses, muck the stalls, then 8:30 two guys came into the barn asking for me, my 15yr old student girl pointed them in my direction as I saw them standing there talking and I started walking towards them as perhaps they were new clients or something.
> 
> Guess again, as I got within range the big guy swung out with a fist and almost got me in the side of the head,(at this point I would like to point out that on a daily basis I handle animals in excess of 1000Lbs and many of the young stallions want to kill me and try to often so I have good reflexes), cant divulge too much but two guys got a bit of a shock and lost some blood and teeth, I have given statements to the police and they are happy it was self defense but it will most likely go to court.
> 
> ...


Keep safe, brother!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> New update, just back from the police station, lots of hassle on the phone last night, as my land line does not do caller display and a crap nights sleep, so up at 5:30 feed the horses, muck the stalls, then 8:30 two guys came into the barn asking for me, my 15yr old student girl pointed them in my direction as I saw them standing there talking and I started walking towards them as perhaps they were new clients or something.
> 
> Guess again, as I got within range the big guy swung out with a fist and almost got me in the side of the head,(at this point I would like to point out that on a daily basis I handle animals in excess of 1000Lbs and many of the young stallions want to kill me and try to often so I have good reflexes), cant divulge too much but two guys got a bit of a shock and lost some blood and teeth, I have given statements to the police and they are happy it was self defense but it will most likely go to court.
> 
> ...


And these two guys were who?
Your life is now the Jerry Springer show. "congratulations"
Only problem is eventually they show up with enough people to take you down. Congrats tho on winning 2 on 1.

Still. Well played.

Tom- dont understand the context of bromance. Please clarify.

Squeak- I am fully aware I did not technically kill the relationships. Lets say I wrote the 5 cent version while your 5 dollar version is more accurate. Mine is faster to write tho! LOL. Simply there is a finite pool of technically adept high IQ people out there that can fill this role. A tiny percentage are on TAM. 

LOL yes Ill get thru it. I have SO many hits coming from so many sides Im numb. Just found out I lost out on my dream job in dream city. I aced the interview and came in first. They went with a local even though I was willing to handle the relo myself. Life beats me down I get back up. Again and again and again... and again and... 

I am not the same person of a year ago. I take less crap. Im more alpha tho I will always lean a little beta at least to friends. Im damn good to my friends. Note lean beta /= wimp or doormat. I call out my wifes bs now. I wouldnt have a year ago.

Ack if for some reason interested read my thread for context this hijack is getting overlong. Just dont post on it and let it sit.

By help save 3 marriages I mean SOMETHING hit me in a thread where I literally PMed the OP and said "This thing here hit me (my gut) and perhaps it is something worth considering" It was never a hard D or R recommendation but sometimes came close where something the wayward did made me "say hmmm" that maybe she was worth keeping. Understand that is RARE for me coming up on ?how many threads? Ive been involved with. There is alot of groupthink in this forum and sometimes the drama overrides reason. Not always but I do see it sometimes.

Roles: Mach is the alpha beta guy. Im the 007/ VAR guy. Wrangler is now our muscle when we need an OM "taken care of" 

Too bad we cant change our titles. I could be "VAR Goon". Wrangler could be "The Enforcer"


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wrangler good job again WL was just jokingand sorry to hear about the job. Back to Wrangler I hope your w doesn't take you for granted anymore knowing other women still want to screw you and have a great vacation.:smthumbup:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Both you and your boss press charges make them spend globs of money defending themselves.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopefully the police roll those two guys and it ends up with her in jail for a really long time.

At first I was thinking that it was your place, but then re-reading I realize you must work for somebody else in a barn. I'd be nervous as heck to leave if it was my own place.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

WOW man, I'm sorry.
Who were these guys, did "OW"-predator send them or his BFF?

My guess it' was "OW's doing; She treatened with false accusations, she can't accept a no, let along to be publicily embarrased, and she's dangerous as it seems she has no fear of consequences: Sociopath. 

Keep watching your back.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

All packed and ready to go, just flight issues and earliest flight I could get is early hours tomorrow morning but off work until 12 Aug now, only trouble with travelling in peak holiday times

One guy is the brother of the skank and his good buddy(who I now believe has had some sort of relationship with her, illicit or otherwise I'm not sure of but he had a lot of rage in him!!!).

So it seems the brother was blissfully unaware of how she behaved when not in the public eye. It was very interesting to have to "handle" myself against humans as I am very much against violence these days as it holds the same regard as cheating, it solves nothing and actually makes matters worse than before.

Thanks for mock "congrats" on the new JS life WL:rofl:,

WTF has gotten into people that they think they can walk around and do this sh!t without consequence, evened the scores but it couuld have ended very differently had they been bearing weapons, something to think about there!!!

Gotta grab some shut eye and dream of grabbing hold of my wife when I eventually get there.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow - she is a "winner"!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

WL, bringing facts and certainty is a real service to BSs who suspect but don't have proof. You save thoseBSs and affirm their sanity. You are not ending marriagez, you are saving lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

It's amazing what you did but I also think it is a true lesson on both accounts I think you did the right thing but you were also put in a position where you had no choice but defend yourself. The thing to keep in mind being practical is when truths come out in relationships we have to be prepared for our choices. Even if those choices are for the greater good, people can get hurt, and people really don't play fair. I think it is awesome what you did but also people just need to keep in mind of the dangers that can come in when you expose people for what they are. I'm glad your ok. In truth I'm really not surprised when you look at the bigger picture of things at the end of the day the wannabe OW is just a liar.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

You whacked the guys with your rake handle didn't you? Very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

So you were predated by another woman who wanted your body.

Then you beat the snot out of two goons. 

I think someone is getting laid hard tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> So you were predated by another woman who wanted your body.
> 
> Then you beat the snot out of two goons.
> 
> ...


:allhail:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

tom67 said:


> :allhail:


QUOTED FOR TRUTH

All those in favor of making Wrangler our official enforcer?

/e raise hand

First thing: You are flying to North Carolina where there is this guy named Bob...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> QUOTED FOR TRUTH
> 
> All those in favor of making Wrangler our official enforcer?
> 
> ...


I want an update after he gets off the love boat I hope he hangs here and pays it forward.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> So it seems the brother was blissfully unaware of how she behaved when not in the public eye. It was very interesting to have to "handle" myself against humans as I am very much against violence these days as it holds the same regard as cheating, it solves nothing and actually makes matters worse than before.


Self defense is still self defense. Had you not defended yourself violently, you would be in the hospital at this moment...or worse. Of course, you know that. 

One on one, I don't think much would happen criminal wise. But this was two against one and that indicates they planned to do you serious physical injury.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

too big.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Update time.

After a fvcktastic vacation bump back into reality after flying back this lunch time, my wife was in awe, I mean it was absolutely amazing, she has never gripped me so hard and I will not go into details but the night attendant at the motel was getting pizzy about some sort of disturbance in our room most nights, can't imagine why :scratchhead:

Serious note here, wife was very bemused by the fact that I turned her down and on one of the rare occasions where we talked she asked me why I didn't just do her to spite my wife for her own infidelity? I took the time to explain that I have seen enough pain between us and that me doing that would have only inflicted more pain and damaged our marriage further, I want to save my marriage and work towards a better future, by lowering my own standards of morality and knowingly entering an affair I am lower than the usual fog headed cheater in the fact that I know full well what I would be doing and the hurt, pain and misery I would be inflicting on everybody!!!

Boss is happy I am home but wants to talk to me about the whole thing a little more in depth  I think there has been some yarn spinning going on in my absence 

Betrayed friend came by the house after I called him and a few friends to say I was back from vacation if he needed to talk, and talk he did the last 4hrs of it is ringing in my ears, feel guilty but VARd the whole thing just so I can go back into it if I want/need to, and yes friend of brother who came along as accomplice(will call him Bill) also had a fling with her, along with no less than 7 others in their neighborhood, and this is only what we know of so far, she is psycho!!! I mean, Bill has come clean after being charged and has told his sad story of how it started off as fooling around he got cold feet but she actually managed to get a hold on him the same way she tried with me and after a 3month affair she kicked him to the curb as he wanted more than the fling, he wanted to go as far as the "ring"  random!! Thought it sounded like Stockholm syndrome or something where hostages fall for their captors but never mind. So killed two relationships, not especially proud of that one as he was initially an unwilling participant in it.

She was into everyone, just about every guy who was body buff was a fvck quest it seems, betrayed friend is both heart broken but has had a massive eye opener about his GF who is currently residing in her mothers summer/holiday house on the coast 350 miles away now. He kept saying "but I thought I knew everything about her", "I thought I could trust her with my life". We went on to have a cigar and a Scotch as we talked about how much of a struggle it is everyday to put the bad bits behind us and focus on the healing and seeing only positive points in whatever outcomes there are, he said openly that he "just never saw anything out of the ordinary", he kept making lame excuses just like I used to, about how having a lot of work was holding them back as a couple and how it would be easy to get bored with him working so hard to build up his business etc, I made my point every time he did this which was simple "she knew what she was doing, if it was that bigger deal she should have come to you and talked not started fvcking any guy for kicks" he finally agreed but I think he still holds her on some sort of pedestal under a sh!t shield. We all did that in the beginning then the shield became eroded by the truth's that dispelled the lies and then the pedestal became no more.

He now looks at me as true friend and so do most of the rest of our gang, although I think there are a couple of the guys who now know if they screw around that I have not got their backs.

As things unravel I will post here for you all to see.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Just had a coffee with the father of the skank, he came calling firstly to apologize for his sons actions against me and to ask if everything I had exposed so far was true and to see for himself what has really gone on, actually seemed a really nice guy.

He asked about the audio and I let him listen to his daughter threatening me with false accusations, he was shocked to say the least.

Her painted picture of purity and innocence has been obliterated by her own words, exposure has been getting out of hand I will admit but it is not in my control, I received an email with attachments and opened it thinking it was a "pass it on" and it was in fact home made porn of skank doing some wonderful things with a bottle of cola and other things being shoved into holes they shouldn't be, but the message was there in bold and big "I am a wh*re", and yes it was emailed to everyone and posted on her FB with a link to a porn site for everyone to go to see her in action.

Not sure he did the right thing there but he is hurting real bad.

Oh well, back to work for me after my coffee.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:

Love it! I want to post the OW's porn vid on a porn site. Can't see her face but she as well as my WS will know it is her


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

pollywog said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Love it! I want to post the OW's porn vid on a porn site. Can't see her face but she as well as my WS will know it is her


OOOOhhhh thats cold!

Love it.


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 10, 2010)

You are one very nice person. I read your post, and I tell you it brought back some very hard memories for me. I got caught in a <psycho hoes beast> plot to, (Money extortion). I do not trust other females, very well since that happened to me. You are not alone out there. Thank You for posting this. I wish I had a VAR at that time in my life. Most females do not believe that this can happen to a man, but it sure does. They seem to go after people, who are very nice, can repair anything, and have good jobs. You try to help them with a car or house problem being a nice guy. Next thing you know she grabs you. If you resist, she threatens you. :iagree:


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

I love happy endings....

or at least the karma bus anyway.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Been a while sice I have had anything to update, but, I have good news for my buddy, he has hooked up with a lovelly girl who is very sweet and they are a very well suited couple 

Skank is back in the area, not seen her personally but friends tell me she has a voodoo doll with my name on it LOL :rofl:

Me, still love my wife, she loves me too 

The now known fall out of skanks affairs, totaling over 12 :wtf:

Holy smokes, Court in April, oh it comes round fast.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

wranglerman said:


> Been a while sice I have had anything to update, but, I have good news for my buddy, he has hooked up with a lovelly girl who is very sweet and they are a very well suited couple
> 
> Skank is back in the area, not seen her personally but friends tell me she has a voodoo doll with my name on it LOL :rofl:
> 
> ...


12 affairs???

Having that much sex would put me off sex forever. There has got to be faulty wires in the brain to have that many affairs.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

sinnister said:


> 12 affairs???
> 
> Having that much sex would put me off sex forever. There has got to be faulty wires in the brain to have that many affairs.


Do not forget that is 12 OMs in their 2yr relationship, and the guy who came to my place for a beating was doing her for over 3months!!!

I am lucky that I can be here sitting in comfort with an inner peace, rather than being caught out in the cold with my life in peices due to some tramp. I am still rather shocked by the whole thing TBH as I know how it works to to be in the middle of it really is not something you could ever plan for.

If you get caught up in the middle do the right thing by your self and your buddies, I did and it feels good to be acknowledged among my friends for it and the rest went to hell in a hand cart.


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't think you did anything wrong and you probably wasn't the first guy she has tried that with


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> Been a while sice I have had anything to update, but, I have good news for my buddy, he has hooked up with a lovelly girl who is very sweet and they are a very well suited couple
> 
> Skank is back in the area, not seen her personally but friends tell me she has a voodoo doll with my name on it LOL :rofl:
> 
> ...


Nice update. How long did it take for your betrayed friend to finally take her off the pedestal he had her on? Its obvious that it was a good thing he didn't marry her or have kids with her. The kids probably wouldn't have been his anyway. She probably stayed with him because he was the better provider, the ultimate cake eater. 

Is this particular girl hot? Or is it because she just throws the kitty at guys that they get with her?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I can only imagine the petridish this her womanhood.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Good job.

Friends don't let friends drive wh0res.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> Nice update. How long did it take for your betrayed friend to finally take her off the pedestal he had her on? Its obvious that it was a good thing he didn't marry her or have kids with her. The kids probably wouldn't have been his anyway. She probably stayed with him because he was the better provider, the ultimate cake eater.
> 
> Is this particular girl hot? Or is it because she just throws the kitty at guys that they get with her?


First month was real hard for him to deal with it, the pedastal was away within a couple weeks as more and more came to light!!

He gave her everything she wanted and provided a very good life for them both, she simply took avantage of his trust and the situation where he worked very long and hard to build the business to support the life style, not his fault IMHO, he simply wanted a good life and for her to have one too.

She is smoking hot!! Not just that but there is, or at least was something about the way she was so confident and had an aire of sophistication to her manner, a lot of guys lusted after her, but her multiple affairs were all with guys who were either married or hooked up with a girl, as though she needed self gratification of getting these guys to prove she was hotter and sexier and could have who ever she wanted.

I think she has some serious issues and to say she was promiscuous is an understatement, my buddy was lucky in the fact that he wore protection, not that he though she was banging other dudes but because he wanted to be safe about pregnancies and he said he does not want to start a family ahile the business is still small and he needs more in the way of security to ensure he can provide for a family, as he said "if it goes bad and I go broke, then we can scale down our lives to suuit, but you have to be able to provide for your kids at all costs, something I think would not be possible if the economy goes bad again", he had a very valid point and was conscious of his decision to wait with having kids.

I wonder if she will ever speak to me politely again 

She has accused me of ruining her life but I think that it is her own fault, I just covered my own a$$ in that F'ked up mess.


----------



## JohnSebastian (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, this would make a good TV movie.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

OP, April has arrived, have you gone to court yet?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Nope not until the 23rd 

Hope it gets slam dunked as self defense like it should but with lawyers and judges, you never can tell what spin might get put on things?

Will post any and all info that come to light, might help others who try to defend themselves against violence.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Nope not until the 23rd
> 
> Hope it gets slam dunked as self defense like it should but with lawyers and judges, you never can tell what spin might get put on things?
> 
> Will post any and all info that come to light, might help others who try to defend themselves against violence.


Wranglerman I followed a link you posted somewhere to here.
You have paid a price for doing what is right and are working your way through it.

I admire that.

I am pulling for you too.

Take care.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Sorry but thought I had updated this a couple weeks back 

I am obviously still free and happy, my part was just self defense.

The other 2 are in custody now and will be out in around 5 to 7 years with attempted assault and battery, not good that they both have previous for it too!!!........

Not going into much detail as it pin points who I am globally, rather happy being anonymous little old me  

The saga is now finally over, thank the gods above I have survived to tell my story without needing my W to bring me soap on a rope to save me troubles in the showers. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Whatever happened to that slvt maneater?


----------



## HobbesTheTiger (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi. As a total stranger, I'm proud of you! I wish more people acted like you have.

Btw, I would strongly recommend you carry a VAR on you for a while, and I would strongly recommend you&your wife do some self-defense training, just in case her desire for revenge goes further.

Best wishes and on behalf of everyone ever betrayed, thanks again!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> Whatever happened to that slvt maneater?


She was actually there outside the courthouse, I so badly wanted to slap her across the face for the ordeal that this has become.

She has a new man in tow, not sure for how long after I told him what this court case was all about, he thought I was joking about it but then bumped into her ex, wonder if he sticks around or at least becomes suspicious of her from now on???

She has a job in a nail studio from what friends have said and let me just say that it sucks to have to work your a$$ off for a living and now she knows how it feels to have to, just to pay the rent.

My buddy was there with me for support and I must say that he has come out of this all rather well and a heck of a lot more enlightened from his experience, he has no idea how lucky he has been finding out before it turned into a legal fiasco with custody disputes to boot!!!

I hope to have some more gossip after a party with friends this weekend.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Gossip time, we all love a bit of of gossip.

Skank is single after me telling her new man all about the court cases surrounding events leading up to it, little miss nail bar is thinking of leaving town again as this is following her round like a bad smell now.

I am so lucky that I found TAM!!!

Without the VAR advice and having read others experiences of using them tthen this could be so different right now!

I'm still busy helping a newly betrayed friend, this is over for me thank god!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like a nail-biting experience. She's in the right job.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> I'm still busy helping a newly betrayed friend, this is over for me thank god!


Wranglerman you're morphing into a new breed of super hero, fighting infidelity wherever you encounter it.

How should we tag you? Infidelity Man, Cheater Ranger?


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

badmemory said:


> Wranglerman you're morphing into a new breed of super hero, fighting infidelity wherever you encounter it.
> 
> How should we tag you? Infidelity Man, Cheater Ranger?


And after vanquishing his nemesis "Super Slvt" back to the depths of the gutters she had once crawled out from, help another unfortunate soul in dealing with dark clouds of infidelity.

It could become a series on HBO, or Showtime.

Your a good soul Wranglerman.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> And after vanquishing his nemesis "Super Slvt" back to the depths of the gutters she had once crawled out from, help another unfortunate soul in dealing with dark clouds of infidelity.
> 
> It could become a series on HBO, or Showtime.
> 
> Your a good soul Wranglerman.


I take my inspiration from Joey Greco 

I remember how my first wife utterly destroyed me, how I had not a single person around who could actually help me to get over what she did to me and to stop me making so many mistakes in my healing and her complete disregard for anything concerning me or our marriage.

If I can stop another soul from being destroyed or at least educate them as to the games a cheater will play then I will do everything within my super powers to stop further hurt and pain.

We all know how bad the dreaded TT sucked the life out of us and how their minimizing stopped us from really knowing the truth of their deceit, and when that ever so painful DDay #2 comes it shows us the waste of our emotions and investment in an unsuccesful reconciliation of false declaration.

Why would I want to see someone else get played by a cheater? I have borne the sufferings of infidelity, I came close to ending my own life through the pain and misery I endured in the early days of our R, I am fortunate enough to be self sufficient now and able to maintain my own emotional balance enough to detatch in an instant.

There needs to be certainties in the mind of a betrayed, that certainty needs to be so that they are in possession of all the facts to enable them to make a clear and informed rational choice that dramatically affects their relationship, they also need the clarity of an objective lens so that their judgement is not impaired, these are all things I needed but. Never benefitted from.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> I take my inspiration from Joey Greco
> 
> I remember how my first wife utterly destroyed me, how I had not a single person around who could actually help me to get over what she did to me and to stop me making so many mistakes in my healing and her complete disregard for anything concerning me or our marriage.
> 
> ...


This is why solders would rather line up behind their sargeant vs. there lieutenant when they head in to the sh1t.

The lewie may have ROTC and even west point training, but you'd rather be led by someone that's been through it(No offense to any Lt's out there) before.

I've had friends and acquaintances hit me up over the years just after my D. I helped them as best I could. One guy actually caught his now ex-wife after I lent him a VAR.

This was in 1998 and VARS were still tape versions. I set it up, showed him how I'd attached it to my ex-wife's driver's seat. With in a week, he showed up with the VAR in hand. Thanked me and said he was in the process of filing for D.

His situation was a lot like mine had been. An ever distancing wife that started going out one night a week for a new hobby. With mine it was a Thursday night pool(billiards) league. With him it was a Wednesday night gardening class.

It turns out that a high school classmate of his ex-wife's was also in the gardening class. They had dated in high school, but never consummated the relationship. Well, she rectified that and my friend got to here the proof first hand.

I'd suggested that he stop listening if it sounded like there would be sex involved. He told me that he needed to hear it. It was the fastest way for him to cut her loose and put her behind him.

He thanked me many times over the next few years. When he started dating again, when he met his now wife and when he announced that they were getting married, he thanked me.

Then we lost touch. I had heard through the grape vine that he had gotten married and they were expecting their first child. At first I didn't understand why I didn't get an invite to the wedding. I wasn't his closest friend, but given what I helped him through... Then I realized why.

He had moved on. A new life, a new wife and a baby on the way. You only hang on to crutches if you think that you might need them again. And he was standing on his own two feet just fine. He didn't need a reminder of the pain he had suffered in his past. 

I'm pretty sure that his wife 2.0 realizes that he's a "one chance" kind of guy. That if she were to ever start taking a gardening class, or the likes - It better stay on the up and up.


----------

